
Which notebook to get: MacBook, MacBook Air, MacBook Pro? - getp
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/01/18/which-notebook-to-get-macbook-macbook-air-macbook-pro
======
inovica
Well, I've just ordered a MacBook Air. My wife has a MacBook Pro which I love
and I have held on using an old PowerBook 12". I don't like the MacBook (sorry
to anyone who has one) as I find it too heavy and in a tactile way I just
don't like it. The MacBook Air looks so cool and will be the light laptop that
I've been waiting for. So what if it does have a few things - it has
everything I need

~~~
watmough
I waited for the MacBook Air, but having seen it, I have now replaced my
stolen PB 12" with a base white MacBook.

It kicks! My wife has one of the first ones sold by the Woodlands Apple Store,
and it had every problem, but hopefully mine has all the bugs ironed out.

The performance with the base 1Gig is great, and the keyboard and trackpad are
excellent. My only complaint is reflections on the shiny screen, but you can't
have everything.

------
icky
I like the one that comes with Linux... ;-)

------
comatose_kid
I've bought a 15" macbook pro (2.16GHz model) and a more recent 17" macbook
pro (thanks, work!). I prefer the 17" - it's not that much bigger than the 15,
and offers significantly more res even without the 1920x1200 option.

I don't think the macbook air would make a great dev machine.

~~~
jgrahamc
Clearly the MBA is not a good development machine, you want as much screen as
possible for that. I have a MBP 17" with the HD screen as my primary machine.
I am very happy with it (and I've been through a lot of laptops starting way
back with DOS based laptops, through all the Windows variants and with a Linux
detour). MBP + VMWare is a perfect combination for me. Dual cores are really
nice (have recently been doing some stuff on forgery detection in images,
which I'll open source soon, and I can tie up an entire core doing image
processing and not notice the difference).

------
jmzachary
Can I ask a more general question? Which type of notebooks are used around
this readership? It's my impression that most of you use MBPs, but what about
other Wintel notebooks, maybe running Linux? What computer do you use for 16
hours a day?

------
electric
None of the above -- get yourself an asus eeepc instead.

------
kirubakaran
What are doing to use it for? Dev / Scoring Chicks (like thats gonna happen) /
Browsing... ?

